# Totally wicked e juice



## dwayne19420 (8/10/15)

Got my long awaited order for some coil wire and wicks amongst this was 2 bottles of totally wicked e juice I ordered to make the order worth while. 
Well I must say that this juice is the worst I have ever tried it's real yuck stuff the custard n rehab tasted like poison chemical and the purple violet tastes like some kind of ladies perfume was hectic disappointed they do come in wicked boxing and bottles that's it my advise to any and all is avoid this juice at all cost yucky stuff..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

[rsvp=15707]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/15)

I tried some of their flavours last year when I was still using evods and a Kayfun 3.1. I found the same thing, very overpowering and chemical/purfumy, and very harsh on the throat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Got my long awaited order for some coil wire and wicks amongst this was 2 bottles of totally wicked e juice I ordered to make the order worth while.
> Well I must say that this juice is the worst I have ever tried it's real yuck stuff the custard n rehab tasted like poison chemical and the purple violet tastes like some kind of ladies perfume was hectic disappointed they do come in wicked boxing and bottles that's it my advise to any and all is avoid this juice at all cost yucky stuff..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Hi @dwayne19420 - I second what @BumbleBee said
I tried a few of these Totally Wicked juices I ordered from eCiggies - many moons ago. Probably about early 2014. I got one or two of their tobaccoes (cant remember which) and I got a cherry menthol one.

Checked my notes for you...

The Cherry menthol one wasnt too bad. Like a Cherry lollipop. But it had a strange aftertaste. It messed up my taste buds for tasting other juices afterward - sort of numbed the taste buds a bit. Was a very strong menthol. Didnt vape more of it. Just a few mls. Vaped it in a Twisp Clearo and a mini protank 2. 

As for the tobaccoes - they were so terrible I didn't even enter them in my spreadsheet. I can't remember which ones they were but the one smelled like a dusty carpet or old dusty cupboard and tasted the same. Was very bad. I actually thought it was perhaps a dud because I could not believe anyone would vape it. That was the last for me on Totally Wicked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (11/10/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @dwayne19420 - I second what @BumbleBee said
> I tried a few of these Totally Wicked juices I ordered from eCiggies - many moons ago. Probably about early 2014. I got one or two of their tobaccoes (cant remember which) and I got a cherry menthol one.
> 
> Checked my notes for you...
> ...


They are terrible ... nauseating bleh yuck stuff I'm going to throw it away. I tried it a second time same results so in the bin it goes.... hate throwing money away but I guess it's school fees I learnt not to stray from my proven supplier @justb .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/15)

Good to try various juices @dwayne19420 
There are loads of amazing local juices available from many of the great retailers registered on this forum
What also helps is to try get sample sizes which allows you to try out more juices for less cash

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/10/15)

Looooadddss of amazing local juices now!

Most of my favourites happen to be local nowadays.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## method1 (12/10/15)

I tired TW stuff once, gave me a stomach ache


----------



## shabbar (12/10/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @dwayne19420 - I second what @BumbleBee said
> I tried a few of these Totally Wicked juices I ordered from eCiggies - many moons ago. Probably about early 2014. I got one or two of their tobaccoes (cant remember which) and I got a cherry menthol one.
> 
> Checked my notes for you...
> ...




just curious ,,, how do you know what a dusty cupboard and carpet tastes like lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (12/10/15)

shabbar said:


> just curious ,,, how do you know what a dusty cupboard and carpet tastes like lol


Lol  ....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (12/10/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Lol  ....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Let @Silver explain that one 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/10/15)

shabbar said:


> just curious ,,, how do you know what a dusty cupboard and carpet tastes like lol



Lol @shabbar - I don't know what these _taste _like - 
But those juices tasted like the smell of a dusty cupboard and carpet.
You know if you open a very old cupboard and you get that dry dusty smell - well, that's what I mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom. F (12/10/15)

The one concentrate I did enjoy (and a lot at that) is the Blue Hawaiian; a lovely, refreshing lemon and coconut cocktail. As for the rest, I had a similar experience to that of Silvers. That dusty effect it has on your throat is not pleasant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

